# New lease on life for aluminum track?



## tommyheadleycox (Oct 15, 2010)

Greetings from a new member to your wonderful forum,

I was just struck with an idea and wanted to get folks' opinions on it. It has to do with the possible ramifications of "uninterruptible signal processing "(USP) on new generation DCC decoders, specifically Lenz. Is it possible that USP could make aluminum track a more viable choice than in the past? Aluminum has been shunned by many because becomes it becomes non-conductive so easily. Stainless steel and brass have proven to be better choices . But the cost difference is pretty sobering. One of my favorite track vendors offers aluminum track at roughly half the cost of stainless steel and brass. Let's say I'm in the market for 500 ft of track. (which I sort of am). Stainless steel will cost me $2,830. Aluminum will cost me $1,505. Pretty significant. 

Of course it's true that with Lenz I'd have to pay $40-$52 extra PER lok decoder to get the storage module. But that would buy up to eight full seconds of stored running power. Moreover, the cost of USP modules will probably go DOWN in the future while the cost of metals will go UP. And USP running time will proably increase too. It's kind of like a hybrid car. Your locomotive would use track power when it was available from clean sections. When that was interuppted you'd essentially be running on battery. Come to think of it, what would prevent you from connecting a small inexpensive battery to be the "backup to your backup" UPS? 

I think this development applies even more to people who run large scale indoors.

What do you think?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## tommyheadleycox (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoops. I didn't realize how much had already been written on the subject of hybrid drive. (Stan A.) Since I already have a large scale Marklin with a Lenz Maxi Gold on board, maybe I'll try building the cicrcuit. I'd still be interested to know what people think of aluminum track making a possible comeback.

Regards,
Tommy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The power storage also goes hand in hand with the way Lenz picks up the signal from the rails, allowing the derivation of the signal effectively from one rail only. 

There's a difference between just powering the loco, and maintaining control. Many DCC decoders (and of course you can do this on DC) allow the connection of a capacitor to store charge. 

In my opinon, not having control is not attractive to me. I want control at all times. I already run DCC. I don't have problems, but I have SS rails. 

In aluminum, it's not just the rail tops, indeed it's more the power feeder connections and rail joiners. Neither of those can be offset with the USP strategy. A simple abrasive cleaning car will clean the railtop well enough that you don't need usp. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I've bought a bit of aluminum track for my railroad. Nearly all of it will be elevated due to the potential rise of saltwater in my back yard. This eliminates one disadvantage to aluminum, being stepped on. Of course another disadvantage to aluminum is the potential corrosion from salt air. I haven't had it out long enough to know if it will react or not, some aluminum is quite resistant, for instance aluminum masts on sail boats, but I don't know how Aristo aluminum will hold up. I'm not concerned about track power (or signaling) as I'm battery / RC. I may induce other problems as I may mix track types. That is definitely a problem if powering through rails as one of the metals will sacrifice itself and corrode. Since I'll not power (very often) I'm less concerned. There is an induced voltage though when dealing with long links of metal so I will isolate sections of my track to reduce this problem. 

I'll update as time progresses. Right now I'm focused on the adding one elevated section at a time. Doing my first elevated loop tomorrow using the ladder method. I made my first curved section today which worked quite well. Only about 40' of elevated track right now, growing week(end)ly. 

russ


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

In a salt air-water environment, I can't see where U have any choice in the matter, go with the best grade 
of stainless U can get...
Paul R...


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ
As one that has shore property on the Delaware coast, I can tell U for sure 
that U don't want to fool with bare aluminum in a salt air-water environment... 
Go with stainless...
Paul R...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Aluminum masts are generally anodized or "coated" somehow to resist the corrosion from water and saltwater. The traditional aluminum rails we get are generally NOT anodized or coated to my knowledge? Reasons for not doing this? Bending flex track weakens the anodizing or any type of coating. Or maybe I'm mistaken? 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No mistaken, also I doubt anodiziing could withstand metal wheel abrasion, and definitely not abrasives for cleaning track. 

Normally anodizing is thinner than plating, and even LGB had problems with thier plated track when people were running the LGB track cleaning loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Also, to the best of my knowledge, from years back when I used to work for a living, the anodize process puts a coating on the aluminum which is non-conductive. My limited experience with aluminum track is that I like it a lot. It is much more rugged outside than I expected it to be. In fact I don't see much difference between it and brass as far as resistance to damage goes. So for me, if you have battery power it is a very competitive alternative. Personally I don't think I would use it for track power though.

Ed


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

While I went a Wikied it and according to that article it is non conductive but I can distinctly remember watching battery packs arc out on anodized aluminm parts on RC cars when I was Racing. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anodizing 

Chas


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Anodizing creates a controlled-thickness layer of aluminum oxide on the base metal. It can be dyed all the pretty colors because the oxide is rather porous. The problem with electrical conductivity and anodize is that it is neither a good conductor nor a great insulator (thus the arcing problems wchasr saw). In my engineering work I would never count on it being one or the other. The oxide itself is non-conductive, but is very thin (unless hard anodized) so it is easy to cut through or wear off.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I appreciate the info! Using battery power definitely has advantages when using aluminum track (or plastic). I will try some aluminum outside to see how it holds up. I can't resist an experiment. In the winter the tides are, of course, lower so much less water in the back yard (not living down under). One corrosive element I forgot to mention is my sprinkler system which uses reclaimed water. That is fairly brutal on metal and my track will be hit, even at its highest points by a little of the water. I will see how the aluminum holds up to that and report. 

There is no way I'm investing in stainless since I'm not running track power. I think I would seriously consider plastic rail mentioned in another thread if things don't work out with aluminum (or brass/nickle plate/whatever). For me it is just a fun experiment right now. I hope to get another loop at least partially completed so I can have more fun. This weekend may be dedicated more to planning as I'm not sure where I'm going on the other side of the yard yet (beyond the first turn).


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Although a lot of people seem to recommend Stainless Steel for a salt air/water environment, brass would be a better bet. The chlorides in the salt aggressively attack the nickel in the stainless steel over time (tends to turn it black). Higher grades of Stainless steel will stand up better, but cost considerably more, and I seriously doubt that Aristo or any other hobby rail manufacturer is using high grade stainless. It would be my guess that something in an 18-8 or 302 is most likely used (and I doubt Lewis is telling). IMHO the only reason Stainless is used today in boats is it SHINES like chrome with less polishing and does not pit as fast. 

Brass/Bronze have for centuries been the preferred naval material. I live in Florida, less than 1500 feet from a salt bay and I will be using brass track. 

As for aluminum, if I were going to go entirely battery - R/C I would most likely go that route for economy reasons. Not requiring electrical conductivity, the oxides on the aluminum are actually harder than the aluminum itself (I use aluminum oxide in my air eraser [model size blast equipment]). For the track power guys, aluminum is the most difficult to keep clean - mostly because aluminum begins to oxidize IMMEDIATELY after cleaning, therefore reducing conductivity. Track joiners, electrical feeds, etc. all become more difficult, but not impossible. Although I don't have any, Switchcrafters makes an impressive looking turnout and the rail samples I received are excellent. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lewis stated 304. I live 1 mile from the ocean. LGB, Aristo, and USAT brass would need cleaning in one day, and in 2 days, would need my LGB track cleaner or something strong. 

I have all Aristo SS. I guess this is about 9 years now. It's not black. 

I am track power, so oxidation is not welcome. 

Aluminum would dissolve in my environment. 

I will be interested in how brass does for you after you get it installed. I did not see you state if you will be battery or track power. 

Right now, my 9 years shows I made the right decision for my layout and environment. 

Sorry to derail from aluminum track, but there is nothing fundamentally wrong with SS, specifically Aristo SS near the ocean. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

To help with conductivity of al, has anyone tried welding the rails together, Then grind the bead smooth? I know for movement or redoing track that can be a real PITA, however you have a continuous ribbon. With only a few connections for power. 

I've been thinking about going al track, I'm out in Vegas where it rarely rains, and brass, even flex 250 is pretty expensive compared to ams332 al.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As soon as you grind Aluminium (AL) down it immediately starts to form a somewhat insulating oxide coating to protect itself. 
I am well aware that some users of AL rail have successfully used track power via the rails. I believe these are mostly operators who use a constant highish voltage for DCC or the like. 
There are hundreds of AL users who have only used battery power to operate their railroads. How many are close to the sea I do not know, but there must be a substantial number doing AL rail successfully.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

For once I agree with Greg. I live 6 miles from the right coast, and have had my stainless track down for seven years. It is connected with Hillman clamps. I have not had a single conductivity problem ever. I was gone last winter when there was two ft of snow on my layout. When I came back, I took the large tree limbs off my layout, swept the track with a broom, and the trains ran just fine. 
On the other hand, anyone using battery power should have no problem with Al. Clearly the initial price is the initial decision factor, but with battery power, all you have to worry about is deer stepping on it. Pete Eggink even paints his Al track rust color before he puts it down and with battery power everything is just fine. 
Paul


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I too agree with Greg about the usefulness and operating characteristics of stainless steel track. Clearly, in my mind, it is the ultimate for trouble free operation, particularly with track power. However there is ONE major disadvantage to the stainless steel track, COST! For those of us using battery power, that becomes a driving factor given we don't need the conductivity. I don't live on the coast, here in Florida (we are about 50 miles from salt water), but we do have lots of humidity. I've had aluminum track in my yard now for over 6 months, and even with my stepping on it I haven't seen any deterioriation at all yet. I have mentioned before, that I am impressed with the ruggedness of the track so far.

Ed


----------

